# Make your Pokeymans trainer



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/049/7/0/Pokemon_trainer_dress_up_by_Hapuriainen.swf


----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

wat


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/049/7/0/Pokemon_trainer_dress_up_by_Hapuriainen.swfhttp://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/049/7/0/Pokemon_trainer_dress_up_by_Hapuriainen.swf</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

It won't let me make a viking trainer. This game is racist.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)

Omg, that looks like Sean 8D


----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [immg]


How did you make it transparent...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://iaza.com/
You have to save your pic first though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Wish (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Someone whose good at drawing, so totally put us all together. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Edited mine.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> How do you save the picture?


Screencap it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

>


Jenn and Pokemon?

HEAD FOR THE BUNKERS EVERYONE.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what

Who said I didn't like Pokemon XD
I've been dying to snatch my friend's HG/SS


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

How do I post it? xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly. B|


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go and steal it for you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to
I can handle them myself <B]


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/049/7/0/Pokemon_trainer_dress_up_by_Hapuriainen.swf
How do I save it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's another, this one is more like myself, or how I would look if I were a Pokeyman trainer.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/049/7/0/Pokemon_trainer_dress_up_by_Hapuriainen.swf
> How do I save it?


Printscreen it


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's another, this one is more like myself, or how I would look if I were a Pokeyman trainer.


your hair is ew.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be better, but they didn't have alot of hair options.


----------



## Sky master (Apr 11, 2010)

how do you save it?!?!?!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> how do you save it?!?!?!


Jesus christ can people not read. This has been answered twice.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> how do you save it?!?!?!


You kill yourself

You kill yourself


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this....read thing you speak of?


----------



## Sky master (Apr 11, 2010)

i tryed print sceening it but it didnt work...
do you right click and press print...


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> i tryed print sceening it but it didnt work...
> do you right click and press print...


No


----------



## Sky master (Apr 11, 2010)

then wht do i do?


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> then wht do i do?


You click the red button at the top right corner of your screen


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> then wht do i do?


----------



## Sky master (Apr 11, 2010)

print sceen?
wtf


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> print sceen?
> wtf


Beside F12 and Scr Lk
Says Print Screen
Hit it
Go to Paint
Press Ctrl + V
Crop
Save
Upload to Photobucket or whatever
????
Profit!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> print sceen?
> wtf


Look for the key with 'PrntSc' or Print Screen or something similer, then open paint/w.e then paste.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2010)

I clicked the link and I was done.


----------



## Sky master (Apr 11, 2010)

its not working


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> its not working


God we couldnt make it ANY easier for you.

STOP SCREWING UP! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> its not working


Neither is your 11 year old brain


----------



## Sky master (Apr 11, 2010)

12 you idiot


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> 12 you idiot


I lol'd


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> 12 you idiot


Sick burn right dere.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> 12 you idiot


Even my 7 year old cousin knows how to work Print Screen <_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> its not working


Did you do it exactly as I said?
By hitting print screen, it saves it to your clipboard.
By going to paint and pressing Ctrl + V (holding Ctrl while pressing V that is) it pastes it onto paint.
You can then use the select tool on paint to select the area you want to crop, drag it over to the top left corner, press the select tool again to turn it off, then click on the small blocks on the bottom and right side of the area on paint, and crop the image to the image you are wanting to show, if you want it even clearer I can take pictures to give you an exact step by step tutorial.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolfggt


----------



## Wish (Apr 11, 2010)

All of them at once. Please god listen.

Ctrl, Slt + PRINT SCREEN/SYSRQ

Then go to paint, right click and click paste. Gawd.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> 12 you idiot


She's the idiot?

hahah oh wow.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 11, 2010)

There's no point telling him/her over and over again how to do it, her brain probably doesn't function properly, like said before.


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Did I do it right?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2010)

POKEHNURDS 

*Throws eggs at window*

*runs*

lolskymaster


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a yeti!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd john.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

Ummm how do I post it?


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Ummm how do I post it?


YYYOOOOUUUUUU

put your right foot in,
You put your right foot out,
You put your right foot in
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey Pokey
And you turn yourself around,
That's what it's all about.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2010)

=D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Trainer RONNIE would like to battle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE KILL...

Lol im loving your jokes today John..

Anyhow, done two, one Male one female.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Male</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




PKMN Trainer Connor
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Female</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




Ice Gym Leader: Lexi
</div>

C+C if you feel you must.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would people C+C lol?
Anyway, I accidentally closed my tab and can't be bothered to do it again lol =p


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet people would want to C+C.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are we talking here?

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/049/7/0/Pokemon_trainer_dress_up_by_Hapuriainen.swf ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why C+C on someone's appearance?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I thought you weren't a Pokemon playing person.
Must have been your domi aura throwing me off.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember this program. Seen it somewhere else before.


----------



## Riri (Apr 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 11, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My domi aura (smirk)

You do realize we joined this forum because we play ANIMAL CROSSING, right?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (Apr 11, 2010)

how do you post what you created?


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> how do you post what you created?


How much times do we have to tell you guys this?

1.  You Print Screen it.
2.  Go to a program where you can paste your pictures for a example, Paint. (easiest way)
3.  Go to a uploading site where you can upload pictures.  I would highly recommend using TinyPic as you don't need a account to upload.
4.  After uploading it will direct you to a site where some codes are.  Use the one that has


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Just an idea to Mega, post a How-to on the first page. (Sadly I don't think that'll stop some from posting)


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha, I love how when you click the Male and Female buttons, the hips change. I had so much fun doing that, I was clicking it for about 5 minutes xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 11, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> how do you post what you created?


Alt + F4.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 11, 2010)

it's a male

don't judge me


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Pokeman (Apr 11, 2010)

how do you save it?


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 11, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> how do you save it?


Print Screen
Open up Paint
Paste image
Cut trainer
New image
Paste trainer
Resize pic if necessary
Save as
Name
Upload to tinypic
Post here


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)

how do you save it? o.o
oh


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 11, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> how do you save it? o.o


..read the post above you


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)

psht forget it


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Princess (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Yokie (Apr 12, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Too few hair options. :/


----------

